# How GIS eligibility affects the decision of when to start your CPP



## Dogger1953 (Dec 14, 2012)

This discussion has come up previously, but I thought I'd post this link to an article that I wrote about how GIS eligibility could affect your decision about when to start receiving your CPP retirement pension: http://retirehappy.ca/will-taking-cpp-affect-gis/

In a nutshell, if you're eligible for GIS it can have the effect of doubling your "breakeven" period, and swings the decision in favour of taking it sooner rather than later.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this. It reinforces the complexity of CPP payments, and the wisdom of consulting with someone knowledgeable before making irrevocable decisions about your retirement income stream(s).


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

I am in the middle of reading The Real Retirement (Vettese/Morneau) and they comment that when GIS was originally brought in the Government expected that it would eventually be phased out because of CPP payments.

The book is a very interesting read. Covers a lot of territory from how much you need to retire, social programs, where Canada sits relative to other OECD countries, through to investments/investment advisors. It is extremely well written. Picked it up from the library yesterday and I am half way through it. I plan to re read certain sections of it.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

OAS makes more sense to phase out. GIS is mostly or completely phased out already if you receive full CPP benefits.


----------



## Dogger1953 (Dec 14, 2012)

andrewf said:


> OAS makes more sense to phase out. GIS is mostly or completely phased out already if you receive full CPP benefits.


adrewf - A single pensioner receiving maximum CPP and with no other income aside from OAS and CPP would currently be eligible for GIS of $203.19 monthly. Not a lot to some people, but still important if that's all you have for income.


----------

